# 2016 BMW X1 blower motor location



## Keely kay (8 mo ago)

Can anyone tell me where the blower motor is on the 2016 BMW X1?? I’ve checked under the hood on passenger side under the plastic protector and under the glove box. Help!!
Pictures?? Video??


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

M26. sorry not a great image for location. I believe that the rectangles are your fresh air intake under the hood.


----------



## Keely kay (8 mo ago)

Thank you!! Found this last night. Removing the glove box and knocking her out this morning! Appreciate you!!


----------

